# Plywood Edge - Attach Slides



## sathyakamaraj (May 26, 2015)

Hello...
Need help in finishing up the lil project...Been trying to find exact information from previous threads - couldnt find it - created new account ......


*Question:*
How to attach Drawer Slides to *edge* of 3/4" *Plywood directly* - Best way to hold it tight for Max 100 Lbs 

Converting a Tall Pantry Cabinet to Pull Out Shoe Rack - 90 X 36 X 24 ( leaving the top compartment for Laundry Items ) 

Pull Out Shoe Rack that i am planned to build will look similar to the below photo ( obviously finish will not be that good ) 









Capacity : 100 Lbs ( 22"X32" Baltic Plywood Birch - 20 Lbs, Slides - 1 Lbs, 8 Pair of Boots - 32 Lbs ) 
Purchased Drawer Slides are from CSH - 130 Lb Rating 
Shelf Wood - 3/4" Baltic Birch 5 Plywood 

I want to Connect the Slieds directly to 3/4" Plywood Edge through the grain. I understand from readings online - Its not the best way to attach it to edge. But looking at the above Shoe Rack - seems like its possible. 

I am planning to try the Cross Dowel - But cant find the 1/4X20 Screw with small head that can recessed inside the slide...Also i am not sure how strong it will be - dowel the 3/4" Plywood with 1/2" Dowel with 1/4 X20 screw...it will offset the Center of the slide on the center of the plywood....I dont think i can use 3/4" dowel on 3/4" plywood....










I am stuck at this point.....simple item - but i dont know the answer...If anyone can give me some ideas - i will give it a try...

So far....


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Edge the plywood with solid wood.

George


----------



## IowaDave (May 21, 2015)

GeorgeC said:


> Edge the plywood with solid wood.
> 
> George


x2.^^ No matter how careful you are with pilot holes, etc, I have to believe that you would end up with splitting, etc, going straight into the sides of ply for an application like that.


----------



## sathyakamaraj (May 26, 2015)

Thanks...
3 Options for Edge Banding
Option 1: Glue direct








Option 2: Tongue & Groove








Option 3: Spline & Groove








Unfortunately I dont have tools for Option 2 & 3 - which leaves me with Option 1

For a 32" Shelf - I am not sure how thick edge banding I should make - PLUS I need to screw the Slides on to this...

I am not really sure - Just the Glue will hold the Slides or something needs to go between like OPtion 2 & 3. 

On the Other Hand, reading online - Poplar Hardwood stiffness (sag) is 1.58 MPSI , pretty good compared to Cherry and in the same range as wide other wood. But i am not sure - whether I can use straight Solid Hardwood piece ( @ affordable price rate which will be Poplar ) ...


----------



## TerryQ (Apr 8, 2014)

Forth option: http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...dgeband_ogee.html#edge_banding_flush_trim_set

Most router bit manufactures sell these edge banding bits.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*this will work fine*

This approach uses screw directly into the plywood edge as far as I can tell. Your weights are minimal, so there will not be a lot of stress on the attachment. 

Your edge banding Option 1 will also work fine. Glue and some brad nails will be all you need. Gluing to a plywood edge will have some long grain which will bond to the edging. 

I would be comfortable with either approach, but I would use appropriate screws ... coarse threads, no. 6 and 1" long for a better bite in the edge. At least 5 per edge, 6 would be better. If that's not possible then the edge bands is a better option.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

These are only 75 lbs. but have tabs to mount under the shelf:

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=52485&cat=3,43614,43620&ap=1

But it sounds like you already have the hardware.

With a pilot hole in Baltic Birch screws should hold without splitting it.


----------



## sathyakamaraj (May 26, 2015)

Thanks all,,,,
went with Pilot Hole & Screw with glue option.....looks sturdy...out of close to 80 pilot holes - none ripped the plywood. 
So far ok...









learning from mistakes....cabinet door will hit the security panel....need to move the cabinet about 3 inches to left...


----------



## sathyakamaraj (May 26, 2015)

*Almost Finished*

Almost Completed....
Few things pending : Painting of the doors and Flush Mount Dryer connection...


----------



## sathyakamaraj (May 26, 2015)

Finished ....

CSH drawer slides -- best slides as per previous threads mentioned by different users....

smoothened out pretty good after few times of use....

Handle bars outsourced to reduce the cost.....$22 for 20 pieces....Stainless steel..

















Next Project -- 15X5 Lean to Shed....


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Your finished project turned out very nice.
Thanks for sharing.


----------

